# Schneeflocken-Werkzeugspitzen zum Download für PS6



## greengoblin (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab Euch einige Schneeflocken als Werkzeugspitzen
gemacht - grade noch rechtzeitig, um Eure Weihnachtspost
damit zu verzieren. 
Hier der Direktlink zum Download:
http://www.mbspektral.de/gg/brushes_tut/snow.ZIP
Diese und noch mehr sind auch zu finden beim 
Brushes-Projekt des Flashforums:
http://brush.software-help.de/
(dort auf mein Pseudonym 23012 klicken)
Viel Spass damit!
GG
 PS Ein paar Weihnachtssymbole sind auch dabei.


----------



## McAce (17. Dezember 2005)

Danke für deine Mühe, können mir bestimmt die Tage noch nützlich werden.

McAce


----------

